# Chipotle To Attempt Reconcile In February



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The road to recovery begins next month.....that is if they do not poison anyone else between now and then.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/chipotle-to-start-push-to-win-back-customers-in-february-naa-associated-press/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe if they spent more time turning quality ingredients into a quality product and less time demeaning the producers of the quality protein and produce, they would have something. Now, their target market is a completely uninformed person who doesn't keep up with how many people they sickened last week.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Just got done reading the link on aljazzera??? going down in flames, then Ole chipotle hitting the restart button. Brain says these two need to get together.......aljazzsyria could advertise the new "droned goat burrito with Isis sauce on the side? Al gore could be the pitch man....time for my pill.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They need a special day, all hands on deck with every restaurant closed to say to their employees: quit making customers sick. It would be even better if they never opened back up.

http://www.vox.com/2016/1/15/10774894/chipotle-closing-food-safety


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Watch the video. They will no longer do simple things like cut tomatoes on site. Freshness? Out the door like American beef.


----------

